# Intel Core 2 Duo ---> stage x86 o i686? [Risolto]

## canduc17

La mia domanda è nel titolo...quale stage devo scaricare?!

Ho guardato qui ma non ho chiarito lo stesso il mio dubbio...

----------

## HoX

vanno bene entrambi e anche amd64

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> La mia domanda è nel titolo...quale stage devo scaricare?!
> 
> Ho guardato qui ma non ho chiarito lo stesso il mio dubbio...

 

i686.  l'x86 e per processori più vecchi.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> i686. l'x86 e per processori più vecchi.

 Oh, perfetto...

Amd64 no, voglio un sistema a 32 bit.

Grazie e scusate per la niubbata!

----------

## Scen

Ti dò un riferimento a riguardo del Manuale:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La maggior parte degli utenti PC dovrebbero utilizzare lo stage3 stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2. Tutti i PC moderni vengono considerati i686. Se si utilizzasse una macchina più vecchia è possibile consultare la lista dei processori compatibili i686 su Wikipedia. I processori vecchi come i Pentium, K5, K6, o Via C3 e simili richiedono il più generico stage3 x86. Processori più vecchi del 486 non sono supportati. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 

  :Mr. Green:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canduc17

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ...pardon...

----------

## die-hard

salve ragazzi, visto ke ho installato sulla mia makkina lo stage x86, e possoggo un sony vaio sz5 core2duo, posso ovviare a questo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è fattibile ma ti conviene reinstallare da 0. se cerchi cambio di chost trovi un po' di info di chi l'ha fatto.

uno su tutti: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-399344-highlight-chost+cambiare.html

----------

